# Issues with 9 month golden I have had for 5 weeks



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi,
Maybe your role in this girls journey is to get her to her forever home. You did an amazing thing by getting her away from her first home (and it is good that family understood they should give her a second chance).
A 9 month old that wasn’t trained is a handful, it sounds like finding her a home that is ready for that work may be the best gift you can give Kensi.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

From what you describe, "she was not walked. Just tied out and did not get the attention she needed" it sounds as if a significant amount of patience will be needed to support what may very well be a pup suffering from trauma. Companionship and being in the middle of things is what goldens thrive on, not a lack of activity, and isolation. This will take time (and training) and unconditional love. I hope you decide to make the effort.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I bet your old gals would adore some training time too. Dogs are never too old to thrive with focussed attention. Let young one watch the elders train. Train the young girl after each of the two older ones. 
Dogs who like to go on a lazy walk have to be encouraged to enjoy it, by either giving random reinforcers along the way or really engaging w them .. at least until they grow to enjoy the walk for itself or the end where they get to do something they value.
And if you find it too much to do her justice, then do the right thing again and dk where you are but there are people in most every region who have the pulse of who's looking, and can help you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

If you feel able to work with her, that's good but if you feel like two dogs plus a needy one is too much for you and your older girl, I would encourage you to find a good Golden Retriever Rescue organization. They have the skills and resources to find a home that can give her the training she needs and the loving family all dogs deserve.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of stuff combined to make things feel insurmountable. 

*untrained puppy with the body of an adult
*energetic teenager who hasn't been exercised nor given acceptable outlets for her energy
*boundary pushing teen phase
*new home with new rules
*pup trying to establish herself within her pack (while being too old to get a puppy pass, and not quite old enough/experienced to know proper pack manners

When you jump in feet first it sure is overwhelming. Training will happen with the pup just by living with her. You will establish boundaries and correct her for improper chewing. Correct her for rough play or impolite behavior with the older dogs. Allow the older dogs to correct her. It will SOUND horrendous but I've seen older dogs correct puppies and it almost never results in an injury (because bite inhibition is a thing). You might not want to take that risk, but I've taken it with all my dogs as that is a choice I am comfortable with.

Make sure the older dogs get time AWAY from puppy (9pm is puppy bedtime even if we stay up later, except if she's already crashed out in the living room with us. If she is sleeping or behaving nicely and my older girl can have freedom and not be bothered by her she can stay out. If she's being a pest, it's bedtime and she is put in the crate for the night). Do lots of training and get both of you into classes. Literally the only way I'm surviving Lana's puppyhood is with classes. Something fun that we can do together to build a bond, get some energy out, learn some stuff, and experience life. I would start with obedience because that opens up a world of new stuff (scentwork, dock diving, barn hunt, rally, competitive obedience, agility, FAST CATS, trick dog, etc). 

There are tons of 'games' that are actually training. 
-It's your choice is the one that is recommended in literally every class I've taken from beginner's obedience, puppy kindergarten, to scentwork and rally
-Nothing in life is free (the pup has to EARN their food; though some people don't like this and want their dogs to know food will always be available without needing to do tricks)

Kikopup has a youtube channel that you might want to check out for training videos.  

If walks end in fun stuff, dogs will be "positively reinforced" to go on walks. But don't forget that other off-leash options are available (fetch, dog parks, dog beaches, hikes, etc) for those who have reliable recall for public access areas. You can try to get together with other dogs around the same age and size so they can wear each other out then do some training (like 5-10 minutes) before coming in for a nap. 

I think if you can reliably get her energy out, some of the problems will lesson (the harassing the older dogs to play, the inappropriate chewing, etc). 

Also puppy blues are a thing. A lot of people get a puppy and almost immediately regret the decision because of how overwhelming it can be. But before you know it you'll all settle into a routine and things will get easier. I love Lana and I love Gypsy and I loved Bear. I had puppy blues with each of them. Like sit on the floor, and hysterically ugly cry while sobbing that I'm a horrible dog owner and why is this so hard and why won't she just go to sleep <<< that was a foster dog I took in. With Bear my puppy blues culminated with ugly crying outside a Petco cause Bear wouldn't stop pulling and all my training tricks weren't working and I felt like a failure. You're not alone. *hugs*


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a similar situation as I took in a 20 month male golden back in June. He was rehomed thru no fault of his own. He was on a tie out in yard of previous home. Loved but didnt get the attention and training he deserved and should have had. He came into our home with my two resident females. Rules and training started immediately. My 6 yr old girl doesn't hesitate to set him straight if needed and he "gets it" when she corrects him with no harm done. It is a lot of work but so worth it to see that the dog has come a long way. 

Use but not over use of a crate can be a wonderful help to you and prevent unwanted chewing if she can't be watched. Short training sessions a few times a day and you will see her blossom but you've got to put in the time and effort. Right now she is a blank canvas. Be very upbeat on the walk - make it fun. Praise and reward for any movement in the direction you want to go.

I wish you well and hope you can make it work.


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank your for all the useful information and encouragement. I am going to check out the video on You Tube.

Thank you again.


----------



## banubanu (Sep 11, 2018)

Adopting a dog just entering adolescence with no prior training having been tied outside is a big task. I did just that almost 20 years ago, and ended up becoming a dog trainer! My newly rescued golden had been tied out and had an embedded collar, when he was seized from his very crappy prior home. He was very reactive and dog aggressive, and extremely hyperactive, not to mention 30 pounds underweight. I spent a lot of time on his rehab, and took him with me everywhere. (He was great with people and in new situations, otherwise that would have been tough.) And I went through a dog trainer certification program with him which started me on a whole new path I loved, and have continued with.

You need to decide if you can carve out the time to do justice to your new girl, without letting your two older dogs feel that you have abandoned them to deal with her antics by themselves. Don't feel you have to keep her if it really isn't working out with the older dogs, or with your schedule. I would hire a good trainer to come to your house to assess the new dog's behavior and temperament, and the communication between the three girls. A bitch pack can be one of the hardest groups to manage if you have multiple dogs that are trying to have the highest status within the pack. It takes a very firm and experienced human to manage that type of pack successfully to avoid bitch brawls. It sounds like your two older girls have a great dynamic and do not want to deal with an out-of-control young bitch, who will likely challenge them more as she approaches adulthood (between 2 and 3 years of age). An adolescent male would likely be much easier for them to manage from that perspective, because most adolescent males will not challenge the older bitches or be seen as potentially competitive down the road. (But he would still give you a run for your money, lol!)

Any golden retriever rescue would kill to get their hands on this girl because of her young age and background. They will only adopt her out to homes who have the time and resources to fulfill her needs and provide exercise and structure (and a lot of training time and love). Hopefully they would also find a household where there wasn't going to be an issue with the resident dogs (if there were any). I wouldn't worry about the guilt of making her go through another transition: I always feel that it easy for a dog to go through a transition, if they are 'trading up' from one situation to the next, and landing in a better long-term home where they have a very high likelihood of success. Don't keep her out of your guilt or emotional attachment, if your home isn't enough of a trade-up. 

That being said, at some point, you are going to want to get yourself another dog, and you will find how tough it is to rescue a golden retriever. There just are not that many of them, and the reason is that they are the best dogs in the whole world, so why would anyone normal give them up? So you don't want to be in a position where you wish you had held on to her for that reason. You need to really look at all the pros and cons of keeping her, and decide if it's the right thing to do, so you don't second-guess yourself later.


----------

